# Europe adventure, loads of questions



## SabineSmeraldo (May 14, 2017)

Hi there,

we are Sabine and Alan, currently living in the Scottish Highlands. 
We have bought a very nice bright yellow Ford Transit and are converting it for our upcoming travels around Europe starting in mid June.
We will go from the Highlands through England to France, Italy, Austria, Germany, the Netherlands, Belgium and back.

I have already found a lot of great information on here but if anyone has got suggestions for places we must see or great overnight parking,
please let me know  We have got a nervous dog so anywhere not too busy would be perfect.

Currently I am trying to find a good (free) overnight parking spot anywhere on the way from the Lake district to Folkestone.
Also I was looking at an Italian organisation called Fattore Amico (a network of farmers offering free overnight stays), has anyone got experience with this?

Thank you very much in advance, I am very happy I found this forum 

Sabine


----------



## phillybarbour (May 15, 2017)

Hi and welcome along, become a full member and gain access to 1000s of locations both here and in Europe.


----------



## Jeff G (May 15, 2017)

We are doing it in reverse(country wise,not gear wise)


----------



## jeanette (May 16, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## SabineSmeraldo (May 16, 2017)

Jeff G said:


> We are doing it in reverse(country wise,not gear wise)



Maybe we can tip each other off if we find any good places


----------



## The laird (May 16, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy ,would have to agree with Phil regarding membership especially the journey you intend to cover,
You will also find other benefits through Full membership also


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 16, 2017)

Do not bother with Factoria amicale in our opinion. We had it two years ago and tried to use it a couple of times. In both cases the farmhands / staff did not know anything about it. And we had to move on.  Very different to the France passion which we use extensively. 
Also be aware if you head a long way down in Italy, he will come across lots of wild dogs. 
We particularly like the Moselle Valley, the Black Forest, and the Dolomites.
Enjoy your travels.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (May 16, 2017)

Hi and welcome aboard,
Keep us updated during your travels and, as some have mentioned, lots of stop-overs on the POIs.


----------



## TJBi (May 16, 2017)

Yes, as suggested above, France Passion has some excellent locations.  The WildCamping database also has some superb wilding locations in France as well as a range of aires.  For a comprehensive range of aires, CAMPINGCAR-INFOS is very good.

If you have a Mk.7 Transit, hope that you've at least done the lock upgrade and protected the OBD port (or that they had been done by a previous owner).

Tom


----------



## SabineSmeraldo (May 17, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> Do not bother with Factoria amicale in our opinion. We had it two years ago and tried to use it a couple of times. In both cases the farmhands / staff did not know anything about it. And we had to move on.  Very different to the France passion which we use extensively.
> Also be aware if you head a long way down in Italy, he will come across lots of wild dogs.
> We particularly like the Moselle Valley, the Black Forest, and the Dolomites.
> Enjoy your travels.



Thanks, I sent them an email and they replied they only accept campervans anyway, not converted vans. Do you think France Passion would work with a converted van?
We're only going to be in the north of Italy, our dog is a former Cyprus street dog so maybe they'd even get along 

Any recommendations about the Dolomites? In Germany we're only going to be in the south, east and north  (I am from the east).

Thank you!


----------



## TJBi (May 17, 2017)

SabineSmeraldo said:


> Thanks, I sent them an email and they replied they only accept campervans anyway, not converted vans. Do you think France Passion would work with a converted van?
> We're only going to be in the north of Italy, our dog is a former Cyprus street dog so maybe they'd even get along
> 
> Any recommendations about the Dolomites? In Germany we're only going to be in the south, east and north  (I am from the east).
> ...



Last year, I did a brief tour of a few France Passion locations in company with a Belgian woman with a red - from memory Renault - van conversion.  No problems.  Travelling solo, she regularly uses France Passion regarding it as safer than wild camping, though she does do a bit of that as well.  Just order your guide, windscreen sticker and membership card in plenty of time.

Tom


----------



## SabineSmeraldo (May 17, 2017)

TJBi said:


> Yes, as suggested above, France Passion has some excellent locations.  The WildCamping database also has some superb wilding locations in France as well as a range of aires.  For a comprehensive range of aires, CAMPINGCAR-INFOS is very good.
> 
> If you have a Mk.7 Transit, hope that you've at least done the lock upgrade and protected the OBD port (or that they had been done by a previous owner).
> 
> Tom



Do you think deadlocks are definitely necessary? Not sure about the OBD port, will ask the mechanic in chief  Before us it belonged to the AA so maybe they would've done that?
The French passion website says "They are reserved exclusively for France Passion members driving a selfcontained motorhome (water, waste, rubbish)" :/


----------



## SabineSmeraldo (May 17, 2017)

TJBi said:


> Last year, I did a brief tour of a few France Passion locations in company with a Belgian woman with a red - from memory Renault - van conversion.  No problems.  Travelling solo, she regularly uses France Passion regarding it as safer than wild camping, though she does do a bit of that as well.  Just order your guide, windscreen sticker and membership card in plenty of time.
> 
> Tom



I am sending them an email, how did you solve the toilet and shower problem when you travelled in the converted van?

Thanks 

Sabine

Update: They said only self sufficient vans are allowed.


----------



## Mul (May 17, 2017)

Welcome ...

& if you need the odd night on a site... google  "archies campings" -> offers 10s of '000's of POIs for every sat nat :wave: for just about every country in Europe.


----------



## TJBi (May 19, 2017)

SabineSmeraldo said:


> I am sending them an email, how did you solve the toilet and shower problem when you travelled in the converted van?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



I didn't travel in the converted van; she did.  She had a toilet on board.  I am not aware of any requirement for on-board showers.

Tom


----------



## jennyp19 (May 20, 2017)

France Passion as Br it Stops very rarely offer any facilities - just parking for the night. You will need to find Aires etc to dump grey or black waste and top up with water.


----------



## TJBi (May 26, 2017)

SabineSmeraldo said:


> Do you think deadlocks are definitely necessary? Not sure about the OBD port, will ask the mechanic in chief  Before us it belonged to the AA so maybe they would've done that?
> The French passion website says "They are reserved exclusively for France Passion members driving a selfcontained motorhome (water, waste, rubbish)" :/



If it's RHD with lock on driver's side only, you don't need deadlocks, but can go for a replacement cylinder (Hykee).  Is it definitely necessary?  See all the forum threads about stolen Mk7 Transit-based motorhomes and (on other types of forum) Transit vans more generally, as well as theft of tools from Transit vans operated by a wide range of workmen.  If you're happy for people to be able to achieve quick and easy access to the interior of your van using a relatively cheap and easily obtainable lock pick, don't bother upgrading from the standard Tibbe lock.

Tom


----------



## yorkslass (May 31, 2017)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Jeff G (May 31, 2017)

SabineSmeraldo said:


> Maybe we can tip each other off if we find any good places



Will do,hope Wifi is up to it


----------

